# necesito hacer una interface entre un robot y logo



## electronicman (Mar 18, 2006)

hola me estoy iniciando en la robotica y quiero hacer una interface entre Windows logo y un motor paso a a paso
nescecito ayuda urgente


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 18, 2006)

Nunca he utilizado windows Logo , desconsco si también tiene restringido el uso de los puertos.

Hice un programa en C que trabajaba perfecto en windows 9x, tengo también el diagrama sencillo de como conectar el motor en paso sencillo, investigue si WinLogo permite el uso de los puertos y si no, trate de conseguir el parche.

Si le interesa puedo adjuntar el diagrama y el programa para que se de una idea o bien que lo utilice.

Saludos


----------



## pp (Mar 19, 2006)

PUEDES CONTROLAR UN MOTOR A PASOS CON PROGRAMACION EN VISUAL BASIC ES MUY SENCILLO Y RAPIDO


----------



## electronicman (Mar 19, 2006)

gracias por su ayuda


----------

